# Compressor Pedal Recommendations?



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

As the title suggests, I'm thinking about adding a compressor to my pedal board but the selection seems, well, overwhelming. As a general rule, I'm of the opinion that less is more when it comes to features (knobs). I usually like there to be 3 or less, but with compressors it seems like a lot have 4 or 5 knobs and the ones that don't are because they use a toggle in place of a pot, and in that case users generally complain that the toggle doesn't offer adequate versatility. There are a few that have my attention, but I'm very open to suggestions, so feel free.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you want a really great transparent comp, get the Cali76 Compact Deluxe. If you want flavour the JHS Pulp N Peel and the Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone are a couple of good ones. All 3 have blend knobs, which is a feature I recommend. I have all 3 of these on my board. Using the blend knobs I gain stage them.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Wampler Ego!! Ok, 5 knobs but ... one is a blend (mandatory IMHO), and the tone really is useful here.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

CalI 76 compact if your budget supports it. The three knob version is also excellent if you want to keep it simple.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd say that it depends on the style of music you play. I don't play country, but have had Dynacomp style pedals, and find them too squishy, and noisy. I like to play arpeggiated stuff etc and find that I gravitate towards optical compressors, as they're a little more subtle. So the ones I recommend are the Diamond Comp, and the Union Tube LAB.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In general, I prefer optical. Smoother, less prone to distortion, and less envelope ripple during the decay.

That said, as with many kinds of pedals, the question to begin with is "What do you need it to do for you?". Some are better for some kinds of uses than others. F'rinstance, I love my Univox Uni-Comp, which is a simple 2-knobber and about as bonehead simple as an optical unit can be, but I _love_ what it does to a Tele bridge pickup. Whether someone else likes that, is a whole other matter.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> If you want a really great transparent comp, get the Cali76 Compact Deluxe. If you want flavour the JHS Pulp N Peel and the Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone are a couple of good ones. All 3 have blend knobs, which is a feature I recommend. I have all 3 of these on my board. Using the blend knobs I gain stage them.


I love my Cali76 CD. Best compressor I've ever owned. And I've owned almost all of them. This is the first compressor I've been able to leave on all the time and love it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> In general, I prefer optical. Smoother, less prone to distortion, and less envelope ripple during the decay.
> 
> That said, as with many kinds of pedals, the question to begin with is "What do you need it to do for you?". Some are better for some kinds of uses than others. F'rinstance, I love my Univox Uni-Comp, which is a simple 2-knobber and about as bonehead simple as an optical unit can be, but I _love_ what it does to a Tele bridge pickup. Whether someone else likes that, is a whole other matter.


I'm going to be very generous to my complete lack of ability and say that I play blues/country. Mostly Tele's through a Fender Twin Reverb.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The new JHS 3 series looks interesting and affordable.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> The new JHS 3 series looks interesting and affordable.


I'm definitely a fan of their stuff. I was seriously considering ordering one yesterday before I started going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have the Diamond Compressor and the Strymon OB1

Both silent and subtle or in your face. Whatever you need.

The Diamond flavours the sound somewhat in a way that I really like. It has an LED that changes colour to show how much the unit is compressing. Very handy.

The Strymon is transparent and I use the clean flat boost to level up weaker guitars without having to touch the amp. I don't use the treble or mid boost settings. Just the flat setting.

When I play an electric 12-string thru two amps, I use a conpressor to smooth out the whole glorious curtain of "lushosity". And bring its volume up since the pickups were designed for acoustic character rather than high output.

Also a couple of country covers required that silly squashed trendy fad, but otherwise they are always on bypass (whichever one I am using).

Lots of good compressors out there now. Take yer pick of a modern one and stay away from the fossils.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I'm going to be very generous to my complete lack of ability and say that I play blues/country. Mostly Tele's through a Fender Twin Reverb.


Okay, that's part of an answer. Now, what do you _want_ a compressor to *do* for you, or is it simply something you feel you ought to have? In other words, do you have a list of purposes in mind? Doesn't have to be terribly specific, just enough to be able to pin down some characteristics or features that align with your goals.

I built myself a nice compressor, using the SSM2166 chip. The chip itself is pricey, as chips go, but it was designed as the central engine of a full-on mic control strip, and has features one tends not to see on anything other than rackmount limiter/compressors or some higher-end floor units., such as downward expansion to make it dead quiet when you stop playing, and the ability to not only change the compression ratio, but move the thresholds for limiting and downward expansion up or down. Understandably, that's not something that every player wants or needs.  I like the fact that, as my first pedal in line, it can serve as a "light" noise reduction unit, that can complement equally light noise gating at the other end.

I've been somewhat impressed with the Fender The Bends compressor. All those Fender pedals have the nifty feature of control knobs whose pointers light up; a handy thing for dark stages, but I gather that feature is of no use to you.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Diamond Comp. I had mine stolen 10 yrs ago, and just repurchased it. It really made my rig alive again. Always on unless I'm doing high gain stuff.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I have one of the Diamond SE comps. It's less colouring than the regular version and is very easy to dial in. The tilt eq is a simple one knob tone control that I find very useful to tame shrill highs from bright guitars. You can go from subtle to country squish. It's the only compressor that I've kept out of all the popular high end contenders.
If you are after simple and high quality, it's hard to beat. Canadian too.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad to see the Diamond Comp getting love on here. I've had so many different comps over the years... Cali76 TX-LP, Cali76 TX-G-P, Cali76-TX, BJFe PGC, Effectrode PC-2A, Analog.Man Bi-Comprossor, etc.,etc. And yet, it's the Diamond Comp-- specifically SE or SL-- that I keep coming back to. It's most definitely the comp for people who don't like comps. It can do the squish thing at extreme settings, but is, imo, above all else, a tone-enhancer more than anything. There's not a rig that I've thrown this pedal in front of that it _didn't_ kick up a few notches. It's a cliche to say, but it really does sound like taking a blanket off your amp. Adds a nice top-end shimmer/hifi. I still have one of the big box Cali76's, but that style of compression is just not for me. I get that it's hugely popular, but it's too pronounced for my liking, even at the most subtle settings. I do kind of wish I still had the TX-LP variant though (which now sell for _insane_ money), but not even for the compression- more for the boost (which I loved using to goose up drive pedals), and the mix knob. But yeah, seriously, the Diamond is the best I've ever used, for my applications.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Another Diamond user here. I also have a Dyna Comp but the Diamond always gets the job.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

another vote for diamond comp.


----------



## rlord1974 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yet another vote for the Diamond Compressor. Three knobs. Sounds great.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Diamond is optical. The EQ control is interesting in how it allows one to let some parts of the spectrum result in more squish than others.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Diamond user here too. I do have the Strymon Obi 1 and I could be using that instead but I don't need the boost. And to me the Diamond doesn't color my sound.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

You nailed it Chito. Even with serious squish it doesn't color, but enhances the over all tone. I used to keep it velcroed in the back of my Orange and Mesa combo for ease of wiring as it was the only thing I'd bring to a jam with channel switching amps for a while there.

I keep mine at 1, 12, 1 pretty much all the time unless I'm trying to keith urban my tele. Depending on the amp/gain that might be too much compression though YMMV

This thing pushing a Z Carmen Ghia, into a huge 4x10 was a religious experience. Which just reminds me, I haven't tried it into my '67 traynor since I've re-appropriate it.

OP; did you buy it yet?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

TheYanChamp said:


> OP; did you buy it yet?


No, sir.

I ended up going off the board and getting something that seemed to check off the options I was looking for. I'll let you folks know when it gets here and I've had a chance to mess around with it. Then I'll end up getting the Diamond Comp Jr anyways, lol.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Apparently Mooer or one of the chinese knock off company makes a cheap $40 Jr. I wouldn't not suggest giving it a try.

Clearly we are pro-canadian made. What did you go with?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

TheYanChamp said:


> Apparently Mooer or one of the chinese knock off company makes a cheap $40 Jr. I wouldn't not suggest giving it a try.


I've tried the Joyo - it is not useful.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I use Fairfield Circuitry's The Accountant. Very straightforward, ultra tiny, sounds great and made in Canada. You obviously won't get the wealth of features that some pedals offer, so if you're a tweaker this isn't your pedal. Here's a review to give you an idea what it sounds like:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if this one was mentioned but I liked the four knob Keeley compressor a lot.

I also had good results with the Keeley two knob.

I don't use much compression, but I enjoyed the Keeley.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

TheYanChamp said:


> Apparently Mooer or one of the chinese knock off company makes a cheap $40 Jr. I wouldn't not suggest giving it a try.
> 
> Clearly we are pro-canadian made. What did you go with?


I ended up going with the CMAT mods Signa Comp Deluxe. For now at least, lol.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

The best I've used, better than Keeley, and it uses studio-grade tech, is the Ruby II by Doc Music Station (from France)... incredibly quiet, and does the job without that weird squishiness.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Apparently Mooer or one of the chinese knock off company makes a cheap $40 Jr. I wouldn't not suggest giving it a try.


I have the Mooer Yellow which is the clone of the Diamond Comp. Actually that Mooer is not bad at all. I created a smaller board with mini clones of my existing board and the Mooer is my compressor in that board. Hard to tell the difference in a blindfold test. YMMV


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gutshots of the earlier 2-knob Signa Comp suggest that it is essentially a modded Ross compressor, which is, in turn, a modded Dynacomp. The additional 2 controls in the 4-knob version are common mods to the Dynacomp and Ross.

That's not a diss. Rather, if it should turn out that it doesn't float your boat, don't waste any time looking at other compressors that are also variations on the Dynacomp/Ross.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Gutshots of the earlier 2-knob Signa Comp suggest that it is essentially a modded Ross compressor, which is, in turn, a modded Dynacomp. The additional 2 controls in the 4-knob version are common mods to the Dynacomp and Ross.
> 
> That's not a diss. Rather, if it should turn out that it doesn't float your boat, don't waste any time looking at other compressors that are also variations on the Dynacomp/Ross.


How can one tell if it's a variation short of opening it up?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well one certainly can't tell from the outside or from any sort of "signature" sonic qualities. But a glimpse of the board shows use of a CA3080 transconductance chip, and 5 transistors, which is pretty much the semiconductor count of a Dynacomp. 

But I assume you're asking about other pedals (i.e., Is this other compressor I'm interested in just a tiny variant on what I just sold off?). One can often find "gutshots" of many or most analog pedals. Gutshots of digital pedals don't reveal much, since seeing a DSP chip tells you nothing about the software controlling it. However, simply seeing what is used for an analog pedal tells you something about the overall design, use of less-available parts, whether they used 5% or 1% resistors, cap-type used, etc. The CA3080 went through a period of diminished availability, and was replaced with use of the LM13600/13700, not just by smaller boutique builders but big name companies like EHX, as well. The 3080 is an 8-pin chip and the 13600/700 is a dual-amp 16-pin chip. If I saw a low-res gutshot with a single 16-pin chip and 5 transistors (with a diode near two of them), it would be a safe bet that it's a Dynacomp derivative, using half of the newer chip. 

Optoisolators/vactrols are visually distinctive and often the largest thing on the board, with the possible exception of a higher value capacitor used in the power smoothing. If you see one in a gutshot, then the compressor is clearly optical.

One may not necessarily be able to find a posted schematic for a given pedal, or a gutshot, but alternative sources can also tell you a bit about the design and "engine". For instance, there are a number of sites, like this one - Perf and PCB Effects Layouts - that have layouts for making one's own clone of a given commercial pedal. The schematic isn't necessarily included but one can draw inferences from the parts used, and sometimes not used. So, if it's a drive pedal, and the layout shows one dual op-amp chip, a pair, trio, or even quartet of diodes close together, and a trio of gain, tone, and volume controls, then the pedal is some sort of derivative of a Tube Screamer, SD-1, Timmy, or similar. Of course, that doesn't mean one can always find identifying design information about *every* pedal, but it's surprising just how much is out there.

Does that sort of answer your question in reasonable fashion?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Well one certainly can't tell from the outside or from any sort of "signature" sonic qualities. But a glimpse of the board shows use of a CA3080 transconductance chip, and 5 transistors, which is pretty much the semiconductor count of a Dynacomp.
> 
> But I assume you're asking about other pedals (i.e., Is this other compressor I'm interested in just a tiny variant on what I just sold off?). One can often find "gutshots" of many or most analog pedals. Gutshots of digital pedals don't reveal much, since seeing a DSP chip tells you nothing about the software controlling it. However, simply seeing what is used for an analog pedal tells you something about the overall design, use of less-available parts, whether they used 5% or 1% resistors, cap-type used, etc. The CA3080 went through a period of diminished availability, and was replaced with use of the LM13600/13700, not just by smaller boutique builders but big name companies like EHX, as well. The 3080 is an 8-pin chip and the 13600/700 is a dual-amp 16-pin chip. If I saw a low-res gutshot with a single 16-pin chip and 5 transistors (with a diode near two of them), it would be a safe bet that it's a Dynacomp derivative, using half of the newer chip.
> 
> ...


Yes, it sure does. Thanks for going into some detail about it, I appreciate your time.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

So the Deluxe Signa Comp showed up today, and somewhat out of nowhere I ended up coming across a JHS ****** Tighty at a price I couldn't really pass up so I grabbed that too. So far I prefer the JHS to the Signa, but I'll have a better chance to evaluate over the weekend.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you try a Cali76 Compact Deluxe you'll like it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only managed to find one gutshot of a JHS ****** Tighty, on a Japanese site. Not especially hi-res, so the chips themselves are not identifiable. And it's always hard to tell what's lurking on the "other" side, when it comes to surface-mount and double-sided boards. It would appear, however, that the pedal is not optical. That doesn't make it a "bad" compressor, though. This thread on TGP looks at a variety of inexpensive optical compressor options. You'll be able to recognize the LED/photocell module as the biggest thing on the board. Super cheap optical compressor pedals That same thread illustrates pretty much why folks here have such a high esteem for the Diamond unit (which IS optical).


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

The JHS definitely isn’t optical. They advertise it as being FET, basically a stripped down version of the Pulp n Peel.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And I gather the Pulp and Peel is an improved version of the Orange Squeezer, given the oblique reference to it in the name. I posted an improved Orange Squeezer circuit over a decade back, and called it the Tangerine Peeler, for the same reasons. OS/Tangerine Peeler build report

Let me emphasize, there is nothing inherently* wrong* about a FET-based compressor. They do some things very well. But it is not without possible costs to other things they might be called upon to do.

There was a great review article on choosing a compressor in _Electronic Musician_ magazine back in 2001, focusing entirely on rackmount units. Some were optical, some FET-based, and others OTA-based. But the punchline was that the author made different recommendations _depending on the instrument_. This one was great for voice, that one for electric bass, another for strings, and this other one the compressor of choice for making kick drums or cymbals sound fabulous. Compressors can't be ranked in any sort of global fashion, that ignores the intended use and context. I have my own preferences, but their mine in my context, to suit my needs.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Pulp N Peel and it is nice, but definitely adds flavour. The Dan Armstrong Orange Squeezer is part of Knofler's guitar tone on his Brother In Arms album.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I just bought a Strymon OB-1 used at a reasonable price. It replaced a old Arion I bought in the 80's or 90's that crapped out?

This is way better and I need a compressor to complete me!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Boss CS2 and CS3, but I'm a chicken pickin' Tele guy. They do that well. I believe the CS3 does only that, at all settings. It is country music in a box.

If I were playing less country, I would have a Diamond on my board. If I can thin out the over-abundance of dirt boxes on my too-big board, I might add a Diamond alongside my CS3.


----------



## jbert58 (May 17, 2015)

I’ve been very happy with my Keeley GC-2


----------

